# Clean Install, cant find the driver needed!!



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok i just did a clean install from Vista to XP Pro runing SP3.
Im runing an Emachines W3609


```
CPU:  	Intel® Celeron® D Processor 356
64-bit processor with Intel® EM64T Technology
(3.33GHz, 512KB L2 cache, 533MHz FSB)


Operating System: 	Genuine Windows Vista® Home Basic


Monitor: 	Includes eMachines® 15.4" Widescreen LCD


Chipset: 	Intel® 945G


Memory: 	512MB DDR2 dual-channel capable (1 × 512MB), 533MHz (PC4200)

Expandable to 2GB
2 DDR2 Slots (Total), 1 DDR2 Slot (Available)

Hard Drive: 	120GB SATA II (7200rpm, 2MB cache)

Optical Drive: 	DVD±RW 16x Multiformat Dual-Layer Optical Drive
Up to 8.5GB with Dual-Layer Media

Write max: 16x DVD±R, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 4x DVD+R DL, 40x 

CD-R, 24x CD-RW

Read max: 16x DVD-ROM, 40x CD-ROM

Media Reader: 	High-Performance 15-in-1 Digital Media Manager™
xD-Picture Card™, CompactFlash® I (CF), CompactFlash® II, Secure Digital™ (SD), Mini Secure Digital™ (Mini SD), Multi Media Card (MMC), Reduced Size MMC (RS-MMC), MMC Mobile, MMC Plus, Memory Stick (MS), Memory Stick Duo, Memory Stick Pro®, Memory Stick Pro® Duo, SmartMedia, IBM Microdrive

Video: 	Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
Up to 224MB Shared Video Memory
PCI-Express® (PCI-E x16) slot available for upgrade

Sound: 	6-channel (5.1) high-definition audio
Amplified Stereo Speakers (USB-Powered)
Communications: 	56K ITU v.92-ready Fax/Modem (RJ-11 port)
Intel® 10/100Mbps Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port)

Peripherals: 	Standard multifunction keyboard, 2-button wheel mouse

Ports/Other: 	6 - USB 2.0 Ports (2 Front, 4 Rear)
1 - VGA
1 - Parallel port
1 - Serial port
2 - PS/2 ports (keyboard and mouse)
3 - audio (rear): line-in/side (stereo), front/headphone (stereo), 

microphone
2 - audio (front): microphone, front/headphone (stereo)
1 - RJ-45 ethernet port
1 - RJ-11 modem port

Dimensions: 	14.50"H x 7.25"W x 16.50"D

Weight: 	21.2 lbs

Warranty: 	2 Year Parts and Labor
```
Only mine is XP Pro SP3 like i said, i cant find the audio drivers, this thing uses Legacy Audio, i have had audio on here b4 but when i did fresh install/preinstall for SP3
Sound doesnt work

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

You appear to have a SigmaTel HD Audio . . This may be your driver:

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...RDS/Sigmatel-STAC-92XX-C-Major-HD-Audio.shtml

Or this one from Gateway ( who now owns eMachines )

http://support.gateway.com/support/...io Driver Version: 5.10.4647.4&uid=218957464


----------



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

ty im checking right now, love the forums by the way.


----------



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

It doesnt work, says system does not support the driver you are attempting to install.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I added another link . .


----------



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes tried that one earlier, my friend sent it, it says the same.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If all else fails . . download and run the Unknown Device Identifier and post back with what it says sbout the sound card

http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

Where would i look since the card is intergrated?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

UDI should report the details of the card


----------



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

Well i see the part where is says Legacy Audio Drivers, and i right clicked and did find drivers, and it searchs for

```
82945G Processor to I/O Controller Driver Download (.exe OR .zip)
```


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

post the whole UDI report


----------



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

```
Device Information Listing for [email protected] - 12/29/2008 5:04:37 PM

82945G Processor to I/O Controller
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 0, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 2770h 82945G Processor to I/O Controller
		 Command 0006h (Memory Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 2090h (Has Capabilities List, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Received Master Abort, Fast Timing)
		 Revision 02h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Bridge (PCI to HOST)
		 Subsystem ID 6051107Bh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Vendor-Dependant Capability
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to HOST)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
82945G/GZ/P/PL PCIe Root Port
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2771&SUBSYS_6051107B&REV_02
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 1, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 2771h 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCIe Root Port
		 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
		 Revision 02h, Header Type 01h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 Cache line size 64 Bytes (16 DWords)
		 PCI Class Bridge (PCI to PCI)
		 System IRQ 16, INT# A
		 PCI Bridge Information:
		   Primary Bus Number 0, Secondary Bus Number 1, Subordinate Bus Number 1
		   Secondary Bus Command 0018h (VGA mapping)
		   Secondary Bus Status 0000h
		   Secondary Bus Latency 00h
		   I/O Port Range Passed to Secondary Bus : 2000h to 2FFFh (16-bit I/O space)
		   Memory   Range Passed to Secondary Bus : C0000000h to C2FFFFFFh
		   Prefetchable Memory Range Passed to Secondary Bus : 0000000080000000h to 000000009FFFFFFFh
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Subsystem ID & Subsystem Vendor ID Capability
		     SSVID : 8000134h
		     SSID  : 00000h
		   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
		     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
		     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D0, D3hot, D3cold
		     PME# signalling is currently disabled
		     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
		     3.3v AUX Current required : 0mA (Self powered)
		   Message Signalled Interrupt Capability     MSI is 
		disabled     MSI function can generate 32
		-bit addresses
		   PCI Express Capability, Version 1
		     Device/Port Type :        
		Root port of PCI Express Root Complex
		     Port Type :       Port is an 
		Expansion Slot
		     Device Control :       Unsupported Request Severity is 
		Non-Fatal
		     Device Status :
		     Link Capabilities :        Maximum Link Speed : 
		2.5Gb/s       Maximum Link Width : x
		16
		       Link Port Number   : 2
		     Link Control :
		       Common Clock Configuration In Use
		     Link Status :       Current Link Speed : 
		2.5Gb/s       Current Link Width : x
		16
		     Slot Capabilities :       Slot Power Limit Value : 
		4 Watts
		       Physical slot Number 0
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI)
	System IRQ: 16, INT# A
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
82945G Integrated Graphics Controller
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 2, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 2772h 82945G Integrated Graphics Controller
		 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0090h (Has Capabilities List, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Fast Timing)
		 Revision 02h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Display (Other)
		 Subsystem ID 6051107Bh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
		 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : C3180000h
		 Address 1 is an I/O Port : 000030E0h
		 Address 2 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb, Prefetchable) : A0000000h
		 Address 3 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : C3100000h
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Message Signalled Interrupt Capability     MSI is 
		disabled     MSI function can generate 32
		-bit addresses
		   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
		     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
		     Does not support PME# signalling
		     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
	Class:  Display (Other)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_6051107B&REV_01
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 27, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 27D8h 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio
		 Command 0006h (Memory Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
		 Revision 01h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 Cache line size 64 Bytes (16 DWords)
		 PCI Class Multimedia (Hi-definition Audio)
		 Subsystem ID 6051107Bh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
		 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space) : C3200000h
		 System IRQ 9, INT# A
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
		     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
		     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D0, D3hot, D3cold
		     PME# signalling is currently disabled
		     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
		     3.3v AUX Current required : 55mA
		   Message Signalled Interrupt Capability     MSI is 
		disabled     MSI function can generate 64
		-bit addresses
		   PCI Express Capability, Version 1
		     Device/Port Type :        
		Root Complex Integrated Endpoint Device
		     Device Control :       Unsupported Request Severity is 
		Non-Fatal
		     Device Status :
		       AUX Power Detected
		     Link Capabilities :        Maximum Link Speed : 
		Unknown (00h)!!       Maximum Link Width : x
		Reserved
		       Link Port Number   : 0
		     Link Control :
		       Asynchronous Clocking in Use
		     Link Status :       Current Link Speed : 
		Unknown (00)!!       Current Link Width : x
		0
	Class:  Multimedia (Hi-definition Audio)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 9, INT# A
82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_6051107B&REV_01
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 28, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 27D0h 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port
		 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
		 Revision 01h, Header Type 81h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 Cache line size 64 Bytes (16 DWords)
		 PCI Class Bridge (PCI to PCI)
		 System IRQ 17, INT# A
		 PCI Bridge Information:
		   Primary Bus Number 0, Secondary Bus Number 2, Subordinate Bus Number 2
		   Secondary Bus Command 0004h (ISA mapping)
		   Secondary Bus Status 2000h (Received Master Abort, Fast Timing)
		   Secondary Bus Latency 00h
		   I/O Port Range Passed to Secondary Bus : None
		   Memory   Range Passed to Secondary Bus : None
		   Prefetchable Memory Range Passed to Secondary Bus : None
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   PCI Express Capability, Version 1
		     Device/Port Type :        
		Root port of PCI Express Root Complex
		     Port Type :       Port is an 
		Expansion Slot
		     Device Control :       Unsupported Request Severity is 
		Non-Fatal
		     Device Status :
		       AUX Power Detected
		     Link Capabilities :        Maximum Link Speed : 
		2.5Gb/s       Maximum Link Width : x
		1
		       Link Port Number   : 1
		     Link Control :
		       Asynchronous Clocking in Use
		     Link Status :       Current Link Speed : 
		2.5Gb/s       Current Link Width : x
		0
		     Slot Capabilities :
		       Hot Plug Surprise is Possible
		       Hot Plug Capable       Slot Power Limit Value : 
		2 Watts
		       Physical slot Number 0
		   Message Signalled Interrupt Capability     MSI is 
		disabled     MSI function can generate 32
		-bit addresses
		   Subsystem ID & Subsystem Vendor ID Capability
		     SSVID : 00000h
		     SSID  : 00000h
		   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
		     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
		     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D0, D3hot, D3cold
		     PME# signalling is currently disabled
		     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
		     3.3v AUX Current required : 0mA (Self powered)
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI)
	System IRQ: 17, INT# A
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI)
	System IRQ: 18, INT# C
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI)
	System IRQ: 19, INT# D
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 29, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 27C8h 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller
		 Command 0005h (I/O Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0280h (Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
		 Revision 01h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Serial (USB (UHCI))
		 Subsystem ID 6051107Bh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
		 Address 4 is an I/O Port : 00003080h
		 System IRQ 23, INT# A
	Class:  Serial (USB (UHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 23, INT# A
	Class:  Serial (USB (UHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 19, INT# B
	Class:  Serial (USB (UHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 18, INT# C
	Class:  Serial (USB (UHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 16, INT# D
82801G (ICH7 Family) USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_6051107B&REV_01
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 29, Device Function 7
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 27CCh 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
		 Command 0006h (Memory Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0290h (Has Capabilities List, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
		 Revision 01h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Serial (USB 2.0 (EHCI))
		 Subsystem ID 6051107Bh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
		 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : C3204000h
		 System IRQ 23, INT# A
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
		     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
		     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D0, D3hot, D3cold
		     PME# signalling is currently disabled
		     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
		     3.3v AUX Current required : 375mA
		   USB 2.0 EHCI Debug Port Capability
	Class:  Serial (USB 2.0 (EHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 23, INT# A
82801GB Hub Interface to PCI Bridge (ICH7 A1 step)
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_6051107B&REV_E1
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 30, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 244Eh 82801GB Hub Interface to PCI Bridge (ICH7 A1 step)
		 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
		 Revision E1h, Header Type 01h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Bridge (PCI to PCI (Subtractive Decode))
		 PCI Bridge Information:
		   Primary Bus Number 0, Secondary Bus Number 5, Subordinate Bus Number 5
		   Secondary Bus Command 0004h (ISA mapping)
		   Secondary Bus Status 2280h (Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Received Master Abort, Medium Timing)
		   Secondary Bus Latency 20h
		   I/O Port Range Passed to Secondary Bus : 1000h to 1FFFh (16-bit I/O space)
		   Memory   Range Passed to Secondary Bus : C3000000h to C30FFFFFh
		   Prefetchable Memory Range Passed to Secondary Bus : None
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Subsystem ID & Subsystem Vendor ID Capability
		     SSVID : 1000123h
		     SSID  : 600081h
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI (Subtractive Decode))
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 31, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 27B8h 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller
		 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0210h (Has Capabilities List, Medium Timing)
		 Revision 01h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Bridge (PCI to ISA)
		 Subsystem ID 6051107Bh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Vendor-Dependant Capability
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to ISA)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controller
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_6051107B&REV_01
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 31, Device Function 1
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 27DFh 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controller
		 Command 0005h (I/O Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0280h (Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
		 Revision 01h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Storage (IDE (ATA)
		 PCI EIDE Controller Features :
		   BusMaster EIDE is supported
		   Primary   Channel is at I/O Port 01F0h and IRQ 14
		   Secondary Channel is at I/O Port 0170h and IRQ 15
		 Subsystem ID 6051107Bh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
		 Address 0 is an I/O Port : 00000000h
		 Address 1 is an I/O Port : 00000000h
		 Address 2 is an I/O Port : 00000000h
		 Address 3 is an I/O Port : 00000000h
		 Address 4 is an I/O Port : 000030B0h
		 System IRQ 9, INT# A
	Class:  Storage (IDE (ATA)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 9, INT# A
82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_6051107B&REV_01
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 31, Device Function 2
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 27C0h 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller
		 Command 0005h (I/O Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 02B0h (Has Capabilities List, Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
		 Revision 01h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Storage (IDE (ATA)
		 PCI EIDE Controller Features :
		   BusMaster EIDE is supported
		   Primary   Channel is in native mode at Addresses 0 & 1
		   Secondary Channel is in native mode at Addresses 2 & 3
		 Subsystem ID 6051107Bh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
		 Address 0 is an I/O Port : 000030C8h
		 Address 1 is an I/O Port : 000030ECh
		 Address 2 is an I/O Port : 000030C0h
		 Address 3 is an I/O Port : 000030E8h
		 Address 4 is an I/O Port : 000030A0h
		 System IRQ 19, INT# B
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
		     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
		     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D3hot
		     PME# signalling is currently disabled
		     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
	Class:  Storage (IDE (ATA)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 19, INT# B
82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_6051107B&REV_01
	Details
		 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 31, Device Function 3
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 27DAh 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller
		 Command 0001h (I/O Access)
		 Status 0280h (Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
		 Revision 01h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 PCI Class Serial (SMBus Controller)
		 Subsystem ID 6051107Bh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
		 Address 4 is an I/O Port : 00003000h
		 System IRQ 11, INT# B
	Class:  Serial (SMBus Controller)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 11, INT# B
GeForce 8500 GT
	Vendor: Nvidia Corp
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0421&SUBSYS_6051107B&REV_A1
	Details
		 Bus 1 (PCI Express), Device Number 0, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 10DEh Nvidia Corp
		 Device 0421h GeForce 8500 GT
		 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
		 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
		 Revision A1h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
		 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
		 Cache line size 64 Bytes (16 DWords)
		 PCI Class Display (VGA)
		 Subsystem ID 0480196Eh Unknown
		 Subsystem Vendor 196Eh Unknown
		 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : C2000000h
		 Address 1 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space, Prefetchable) : 80000000h
		 Address 3 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space) : C0000000h
		 Address 5 is an I/O Port : 00002000h
		 System IRQ 16, INT# A
		 Expansion ROM of 128Kb decoded by this card (Currently disabled)
		 New Capabilities List Present:
		   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
		     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
	Class:  Display (VGA)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Unknown
	System IRQ: 16, INT# A
Unknown
	Vendor: Conexant Systems
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F40&SUBSYS_0480196E&REV_00
	Details
		 Bus 5 (PCI), Device Number 1, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 14F1h Conexant Systems
		 Device 2F40h Unknown
	Class:  Simple Communication (Other)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Conexant Systems
	System IRQ: 9, INT# A
PRO/100 VE Network Connection
	Vendor: Intel Corporation
	PnpID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1094&SUBSYS_200014F1&REV_01
	Details
		 Bus 5 (PCI), Device Number 8, Device Function 0
		 Vendor 8086h Intel Corporation
		 Device 1094h PRO/100 VE Network Connection
	Class:  Network (Ethernet)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 20, INT# A
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to HOST)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI)
	System IRQ: 16, INT# A
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
	Class:  Display (Other)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	Class:  Multimedia (Hi-definition Audio)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 9, INT# A
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI)
	System IRQ: 17, INT# A
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI)
	System IRQ: 18, INT# C
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI)
	System IRQ: 19, INT# D
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
	Class:  Serial (USB (UHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 23, INT# A
	Class:  Serial (USB (UHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 19, INT# B
	Class:  Serial (USB (UHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 18, INT# C
	Class:  Serial (USB (UHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 16, INT# D
	Class:  Serial (USB 2.0 (EHCI))
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 23, INT# A
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to PCI (Subtractive Decode))
	OEM Vendor: tem Vendor ID Capability
	OEM Device: tem Vendor ID Capability
	Class:  Bridge (PCI to ISA)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	Class:  Storage (IDE (ATA)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 9, INT# A
	Class:  Storage (IDE (ATA)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 19, INT# B
	Class:  Serial (SMBus Controller)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 11, INT# B
	Class:  Display (VGA)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Unknown
	System IRQ: 16, INT# A
	Class:  Simple Communication (Other)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Conexant Systems
	System IRQ: 9, INT# A
	Class:  Network (Ethernet)
	OEM Device: Unknown
	OEM Vendor: Gateway 2000
	System IRQ: 20, INT# A
Microsoft Corp. USB Device
	Vender: Microsoft Corp.
	PnpID: VID_045E&PID_00F6
	Device: USB Device
Alcor Micro Corp. USB Device
	Vender: Alcor Micro Corp.
	PnpID: VID_058F&PID_6377
	Device: USB Device
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
	Vendor: Intel
	PnpID: pci\ven_8086&dev_27ca
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
	Vendor: Intel
	PnpID: pci\ven_8086&dev_27cb
USB Root Hub
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: usb\root_hub
USB Mass Storage Device
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: usb\class_08&subclass_06&prot_50
CD-ROM Drive
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: gencdrom
ACPI Uniprocessor PC
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: acpiapic_up
Disk drive
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: gendisk
Primary IDE Channel
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: primary_ide_channel
Secondary IDE Channel
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: secondary_ide_channel
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0303
Media Control Devices
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmmci
Video Codecs
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmvid
Audio Codecs
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmacm
Legacy Video Capture Devices
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmvcd
Legacy Audio Drivers
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmdrv
Plug and Play Monitor
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp09ff
HID-compliant mouse
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: hid_device_system_mouse
RAS Async Adapter
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_l2tpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPTP)
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_pptpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_pppoeminiport
Direct Parallel
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_ptiminiport
WAN Miniport (IP)
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_ndiswanip
Packet Scheduler Miniport
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_pschedmp
Communications Port
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0501
Printer Port
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0400
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\swenum
Microcode Update Device
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\update
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\mssmbios
Volume Manager
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\ftdisk
Logical Disk Manager
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\dmio
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c08
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: acpi\fixedbutton
ACPI Sleep Button
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c0e
PCI bus
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0a03
Motherboard resources
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c02
Advanced programmable interrupt controller
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0003
High precision event timer
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0103
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
	Vendor: Intel
	PnpID: pci\ven_8086&dev_27d6
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
	Vendor: Intel
	PnpID: pci\ven_8086&dev_27d4
System timer
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0100
System speaker
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0800
ISAPNP Read Data Port
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: isapnp\readdataport
Programmable interrupt controller
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0000
System CMOS/real time clock
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0b00
Direct memory access controller
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0200
Numeric data processor
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c04
Printer Port Logical Interface
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: lptenum\microsoftrawport958a
Terminal Server Device Redirector
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\rdpdr
Terminal Server Mouse Driver
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\rdp_mou
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\rdp_kbd
Intel Processor
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: acpi\genuineintel_-_x86
Generic volume
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: storage\volume
USB Human Interface Device
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
```


----------



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

bump?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

According to the report, the Gateway drivershould have worked. Have you run Windows update yet? . . it will sometimes reccommend a driver


----------



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea i get a connection error when im almost done with the update :\ im working on reformating back to vista again so i make this problem go away.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Smart move! . . there are devices that do not have XP drivers! . . If you don't like the look of Vista, you can change the settings to Windows Classic and pick up some performance


----------



## aZT3c (Dec 29, 2008)

ty, Thanks for your time, and trying to help  ill stick with this forum you all seem nice and helpful.

-- THANKS!!


----------

